# Taxidermy competitions



## kris_orton (Sep 2, 2010)

I am interested in knowing how to contact the Utah taxidermy association and if there is any upcoming taxidermy competition in Utah. Thanks


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

contact Darrin Gardner, I beleive hes in Syracuse or around that area


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SkullDesigns said:


> contact Darrin Gardner, I beleive hes in Syracuse or around that area


Yep, I'm the pres. of the association. You can reach me through my web sight.

www.birdfishtaxidermist.com

Or, just call me.  801-718-7353


----------

